# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Windhausen (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Windhausen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk M.A. Windhausen, Amsterdam

Adres: Loenermark 162-164, Amsterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Windhausen*

----------

